# Illegal Immigrants - Sightings



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

DISCLAIMER: I am making this post on the hunting board because I want the focus to be on what to do/not to do if you spot illegals while hunting. If this is deemed inappropriate I will completely comply with it being moved or deleted. I want to AVOID the POLITICS of this as much as possible (such as why this is/isn't a problem, what our gov. should/shouldn't do, etc).

I've spent a fair amount of time pondering what I would do/should do if I came across some illegals while out in the field. I decided that I didn't feel it was a good idea to approach them, whether it is to direct them off the ranch or attempt to detain them in anyway. On the other hand, I decided I couldn't just do nothing...I had to do something. So I went to the Border Patrol's website to get the # for reporting illegals and programmed it into my cell phone so that I can at least call in a report. Now I fully realize the likelihood of this doing any good is almost nil, but I feel it is better than nothing...and I haven't come up with anything better. The # I found is 1-866-347-2423.

I'd like to hear some of your thoughts.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Personally, that's about all I would do. I'm no cowboy and a possible confrontation in the middle of nowhere with folks that have little to lose doesn't sound good to me. Call the BP.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

What would you do if you saw somebody crossing your backyard without permission?
It's the same thing, IMO. Tresspassing is trespassing.


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

My problem is I have no cell range at my place. Agree with staying away...my only concern is what I would do if they were rumbling outside my trailer one night while I was at the ranch alone.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> What would you do if you saw somebody crossing your backyard without permission?
> It's the same thing, IMO. Tresspassing is trespassing.


Is it the meter-reader guy or a burglar? I see your point, but I don't think it is apples to apples.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

good thread, call Border patrol. protect yourself as needed........


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Woodrow said:


> Is it the meter-reader guy or a burglar? I see your point, but I don't think it is apples to apples.


 You don't think the illegals are tresspassing?


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Woodrow, I don't see a problem posting this on the hunting board since hunters are more likely to encounter "illegals" (that you know are illegal) than the average citizen. 

Thanks for the number you posted for the BP. I will also program the # into my cell phone. I have in the past, called the BP but I called information to get the number.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I've heard everything from warning shots near them or in the general direction to bringing them back to the ranch house for some food and putting them to work for a day or more. I would lean towards yelling at them in order to expedite their journey through my neck of the woods... now I need to learn you are trespassing, leave the ranch immediately in spanish.


Ahh.. the beauty of the internet:

"you are trespassing, leave the ranch immediately "

"está violando. ¡Salga del rancho inmediatamente!"


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Megabite.. don't get into this part of the argument. Lets state what you would do to handle the situation.


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thats always good to call the BP. But I was in a situation around 6 years ago. I was in my blind in a 24 acre field looking into brush. My dad was parked in a area we cleared. I could see his truck and all around me. So I spot 2 illegals walking along the fence line and then along the dirt road heading torwards my dads truck. He could not see them and they could not see his truck, but the way they were headed they would soon run into it. At the time I would hunt with a sporterized .303 British and I had that sucker sighted in on them the whole way. So they finallly reach the corner of the brush and see my dads truck. I'm hispanic, so we know spanish and my dad tells them that they should not be on private property and that they need to be a lot more careful out here because its hunting season and they can get shot etc. Then he just leads them out. We called the BP shortly after lol.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

We see more than our share. Definitely call the border patrol, if you can. As far as the number is concerned, call the 866# and then get the number to your local field office. The local guys already know the area, and will/can respond quicker if you talk to them directly.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Megabite.. don't get into this part of the argument. Lets state what you would do to handle the situation.


 Call the law of course.


----------



## QuackWhacker (Feb 4, 2006)

I am totally against Illegal Immigration. If you dont belong here leave or we will make you. At least learn some english before you enter our country. If I saw some walking across my ranch. I would probably just call border patrol. However in a post on page one if I heard something outside my trailer at night and I knew I was in a bad spot for illegals then God help the poor person who opens my door.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

InfamousJ said:


> "you are trespassing, leave the ranch immediately "
> 
> "está violando. ¡Salga del rancho inmediatamente!"


 hands up mf's don't need translating, J


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> You don't think the illegals are tresspassing?


They most certainly are! I think we are on the same page, but maybe just different places on the page...though I feel we are close. In order to keep the thread's focus I'd be happy discuss further via PM.


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

I've got a friend that owns land in Crisso Springs (sp) and had a encounter with an illegal. He learned to put food & h2o on the porch to keep them from breaking into his house/cabin. But not long ago he went down there and 1 broke into the house "and was still inside". He confronted the man and told him to leave (a little spanish) but he wouldn't. So he pulled out his wallet to get the # to the seriffs dept and i guess the illegal noticed $ in the wallet becuase he lunged at my friend with a knife. Luckly didn't hurt him. So my friend pulled out his pistol that he had in his pants and held him till help arrived. They told him this was not the first time he had done this.
Now my friend is afraid to go there alone anymore. Is that fair???


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

idletime said:


> We see more than our share. Definitely call the border patrol, if you can. As far as the number is concerned, call the 866# and then get the number to your local field office. The local guys already know the area, and will/can respond quicker if you talk to them directly.


I might need to re-check, but as I recall the # I wrote down was for the local (Laredo) field office...or atleast that is the # I was trying to get! I don't want to call somebody in Washington DC or even El Paso for that matter. If there is a different # for Laredo then I surely want it.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

ber72 said:


> Is that fair???


That is a tough deal and I feel it is a very real concern. I'm not going to speak for what others should do if forced into a confrontation, but I think we should all be prepared. I won't know until it actually happens (hopefully it never will), but I feel that I am prepared to use as much force as necessary.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

Well I actually had this experience first hand Saturday at our place between Dilley and Batesville. Evidently a truck traveling down a county road on the west side of our place was pulled over by border patrol and 10 people bailed out and ran into the brush on our place. I happened to run into the border patrol officer on foot about 5 minutes into his chase! Within 30 minutes they had 3 trucks and 8 men on the ground chasing them all over the pasture I was going to hunt that afternoon!!! An hour later we had a helicopter flying the whole pasture for 2 - 3 hours tracking them down! They caught 5 of them but not the one they really wanted! evidently the driver is someone they have been after for smuggling for months! Guess what, the truck was stolen! Go figure!!! We sat on the roadside at a ranchroad intersection and watched to see if we saw them crossing the road and the BP agent had given us a radio to call them on if we saw them.

I asked specifically if we should ever be concerned when we run into any illegals in the pasture and he said NO! He said they may come into camp and ask for water etc... and then move on. He also said to call BP and alert them. He also said if we can keep them hanging around by feeding them etc... they will get to the ranch as fast as they can to pick them up.

These guys were very informative and said that 99% of the illegals were simply trying to get to where they can find a job and are harmless.

The funniest part about the chase was that one of the guys was barefoot! When they pulled the truck over evidently the guy was changing his socks or relaxing and bailed with his shoes but lost one immediatley and they found the other one a few hundred yards away!!! i cannot even imagine running thru the brush barefoot!!!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

We had a ranch in Zavala county for years and they used to come through in groups of 8-15 all the time. I was pretty young then and it was a little scary. Aside from one event when they tried to get into the truck with me in it they always were just passing through. Sometimes they'd even wave at us when walking by the stand. We gave them sandwiches and sodas every now and then but usually they kept their distance.


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

The best thing to do is call the BP, GW, or Deputy. Trespassing is trespassing but the one thing you don't want to do is confront that person if at all possible. The reason is because some of the illegals coming across are gang members. Most of the ones we heard about belong to MS 13. If they feel threatened by you or others they have no qualms about putting an end to that threat. They are also known to act as coyotes bringing others across with not only drugs but weapons as well. So please, be very careful about how you deal with these people.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I've also heard that if they are crossing your ranch consistently, then it is on a map. To get your place off the map, you have to get them to spread the word that your ranch is "unfriendly".


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

br1006, we are between Batesville and Dilley as well, pretty close to the Frio Co line (in Frio Co). Thanks for sharing your story!



br1006 said:


> I asked specifically if we should ever be concerned when we run into any illegals in the pasture and he said NO! He said they may come into camp and ask for water etc... and then move on. He also said to call BP and alert them. He also said if we can keep them hanging around by feeding them etc... they will get to the ranch as fast as they can to pick them up.
> 
> These guys were very informative and said that 99% of the illegals were simply trying to get to where they can find a job and are harmless.


I think that is true "most" of the time, but I've heard gang members, etc are now starting to come through. Plus, I don't know that I'd trust the "coyotes".


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

Guys keep in mind that there will be at least one smuggler in every group you see and that group of aliens means thousands of dollars to them. They wont like anyone that tries to take that income away. Also, you dont know any of them from Juan and with the rise of MS-13, border violence and drug smuggling, confronting them even if you're armed is not a good idea. 
If you see a group, observe what direction they are heading in and mark a spot that has some good sign (footprints), and then call the local BP station and give them some GPS #'s of where you saw them. If you really want them to catch them, tell the BP that you saw some mules (dope smugglers), and the calvary will be acomin', cause every agent loves a good dope chase. 

I was a BP agent in brackett from 1998-2002. One night, a group broke into a local ranch house and raped a woman and stole a bunch of guns. 
Another time a couple of boys knocked on rancher's door and asked to use the phone, ranch owner said no. One boy pulled a knife and insisted, the ranch owner then shot him with a .357 pt blank. The grand jury cleared later on. 

If you have alot of boys coming through your place, make sure that the local BP agents have some keys to your place and ask them to put some sensors on some crossings.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I hunted in Oilton (near Laredo) last year and was warned by one of the hunters that they had several sightings of drug runners. A line of people with an armed person in the front and back of the line. Not nice people. He said to let them pass but if they started to approach make it clear that I was armed. He also said if they get within 10 ft there was a very good chance that they intend to harm you. I had my 12 year old son with me. If I would have had them approach me (clearly) I would have given hand gestures to get away and if they were to have continued towards me I would regretfully have to dispatch them. Hope that situation never becomes reality for any of us. If I have to answer the ??? of what I would do.......that would be the thought for at least this moment.


----------



## fin_adik (Aug 8, 2005)

In the past we detain them long enough for the local sherif to come pick em up, and what happens to them after that I have no idea. On a couple occasions we have run across large numbers 10+ in these instances we normally bluff them into a panic and tell them the BPs are just around the corner, and they are by no means walking through this particular piece of property. We escort them to the nearest road and send them packin. If you do not speak any spanish I would not recomend this period!


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

My friends land must be on some kinda map because there are signs of them crossing his land all over (trash, bottles, cans, clothes??, holes cut in his fence). When my friend told his neighbor in Crisso Springs about the ordeal he went through, the nieghbor told him "Iv'e got a tractor with a front end loader.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

JED, thanks for your input as a former BP agent.

Outcast, I hear ya.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Woodrow...I'll honor your request to keep it non-politics and try to give you my best answer....

We live in Live Oak Co. and it seems every segment of life and business has been saturated by illegals so much that we have become numb to it...From Ranching to Resturants...contractors and sub-contractors.....its a big way of life here..

So what would we do at our place??? Feed em? Employ them for a few days? Scare them off? Call the BP?
I really don't know..but I'm going to give it a lot of thought.....

Its not fixable any time soon...even with phone calls and We have a Human side...
I've had a lot of experience with them in the old Uvalde days....all positive...
Times have changed for sure..So "Safety" is my Major Concern!!!!

I'm on the fence and will give it a lot of thought!!..since I'm surrounded..................

Thanks for this timely Thread..

Chief...


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

Mont said:


> hands up mf's don't need translating, J


lol, then call the border patrol and tell them you found some dead bodies while hunting

then just tell them like the South Park episode when Jimbo and Ned were hunting bald eagles "They're comin right for us!" and shoot them for self preservation


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

I guess things have changed... Roughly 20 years ago, every now and again, we had illegals come through a place in Webb county I hunted on. If you left your camp house open, they would stop in, get a bite to eat, maybe smoke a cigarette and drink a soft drink, then move on. So the campers were left unlocked, and we never had a problem. One year a new guy moved his camper onto the place and locked it when he left... Bad mistake: they all but tore it apart trying to get whatever they thought was inside. It might have been out of meanness; I don't know. All I know is that a can of vienna sausages and a hot soft drink didn't mean much to any of us. It was a lot cheaper than repairing or replacing a camper... 

I don't condone what they are doing, but I kind of feel sorry for them at the same time. They are still humans, just trying to figure out how to better themselves. They come from incredibly poor backgrounds, and probably always will be poor. That doesn't justify it, and I am not trying to. I just have a little compassion, I guess...


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Nice response Doubless..thats the fence I'm riding...food, water in one Hand....Pistol in the other. Thats the real world I live in....the rest is politics and I won't go there...

Chief..


----------



## HEAVYDUTYCHEVY (Aug 3, 2005)

I was hunting on a friends ranch in Camp Wood when a group of 5 approached the camp house, they had their hands in the air. It was mid July and HOT HOT HOT outside. All they had were sling shots and a gas can full of water. These guys were SO chigger bitten it was almost sad. My friend who speaks spanish did the talking. It just so happened they were on the way to the YO Ranch to clear cedar and had been walking for a week or so. Earlier that week, a horse had died near the camp house and was getting RIPE in the July sun. None of us could even get with in 10 feet of it with out gagging, so we put them to work. They dragged the rotten horse corps off into the brush out nose range. We gave them some left over breakfeast and sent them on there way. As they were leaving, 6 more came out of the brush near-by.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've encountered large groups of illegals down Encinal way in the past. I'd ususally see them in the middle of the day grouped under mesquite and the advice I had gotten from the land owner was to ignore them and continue on then call the Border Patrol.

We always left a sack of canned goods hanging in a sorry looking mesquite tree in camp. Groups would come through, take what they needed and leave the rest for others. Sometimes they'd leave little gifts in exchange for the food.

The hard working people we use to encounter are the ones that won't cause you any problems; they're trying to better themselves and I don't fear those. The ones who are running drugs and yes even guns are the ones to watch for.

Keep your distance and react accordingly if approached by one. If there is one, there are others...you just haven't seen them yet. Carrying a handgun and knowing how and when to use it is a must these days.

TH


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

I do most of my hunting in Mexico and see them before they become illegals. Our ranches back up to the river in a very remote area about 20 - 30 miles upriver from the columbia bridge. I have gotten up several times before daylight to get ready to hunt and seen large fires burning at the back of the ranch along the river. We even have a video of about 30 of them being lead across one of our pastures towards the river. Fortunately we don't have too many problems with people breaking into the houses or stealing stuff, but we make sure everything that we don't want taken is locked up well. Mules and jeeps and chained together, vehicles locked and clubbed, doors double deadbolted, etc... Anything that is left out or unlocked will be gone. Like many have said, this is a difficult situation when you see these people and you actually get watch them and talk our cowboys who talk with them as they pass through the vast majority of them are good hard working people who are willing to risk everything they have (lives included) to get to america to find work to support their families. That is as political as i will get in this discussion. I think the cheif summed it up the best "food and water in one hand and a pistol in the other".


----------



## Cmount (Jun 1, 2005)

The saying has been "One bad apple spoils the bunch" as has been stated they just want to move on and they use to not tear up much,times have changed. The fact remains stealing is stealing, food, clothes, guns and money. All the same. To give in does not keep you safe, only serves to encourage the behavior. They have destroyed fences, and buildings in their quest for that better life. The ones I have encountered acted as thought I was wrong for approaching them until they seey the 44 on my side. Try going to your deer blind at 5:30 AM open the door and find a couple in the blind asleep. Don't know what is worse a rattlesnake or a illeagle in the blind. The sad part is the ranchers having to be scared for their family. Sorry for getting off base. CALL BP / Sheriff .....


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

That's the one thing I worry about...climbing into my blind at dark thirty and finding a "mule" sleeping inside. Not much a BP agent can do then. 

My lease is about 3 miles from the border just south of Brackettville and the ranch owner has seen less and less "legit illegals" come through camp (he used to feed them breakfast) and more and more reports of mules.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

troutphishin said:


> That's the one thing I worry about...climbing into my blind at dark thirty and finding a "mule" sleeping inside. Not much a BP agent can do then.
> 
> My lease is about 3 miles from the border just south of Brackettville and the ranch owner has seen less and less "legit illegals" come through camp (he used to feed them breakfast) and more and more reports of mules.


Are you on the Hobb's??


----------



## Condition One (Sep 18, 2006)

I was on a lease between Brackettville and Carta Valley where there was always fresh evidence of intruders. When we left the camp house unlocked, we would return to no silverware, post/pans, food etc. Some appliances were even stolen. So we locked it up tight and that seemed to help. None of the ATVs were ever harmed to my knowledge. I ran into a BP agent out there once and asked for a # to call and his advice on handling any situation. He confirmed that most are tired and often shoeless and just want food and water. Others, he said, that may have been deported several times have been known to get real nasty when confonted. He told me that if one got "waspy" with me, to shoot him then call the BP. 

You ever wonder how your ranch got on the "map"? Sometimes it is simple geopraphy, but, when you are "friendly" and provide food, service or a job for that matter, the news travels real fast.
As with all situations, you must handle it based on the circumstaces which you are presented. There are lots of scenarios; anything from seeing them from afar to breaking into your camper with your family inside. It is important to put some thought into each likely scenario and be prepared to act if it happens. You might have lots of time to think about it, or no time at all. Either way calling the authorities should be in the plan, whether to intercept them at the next crossing or to remove the bodies from your property...choose wisely.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

I worked on a ranch near Laredo one summer and i saw quite a few of them. Most of the time we just ignored them and kept working or continued whatever we were doing. Once we had the ranch house broken into. They walked past 5 guns and just took some food and drinks. Funny though, because they left $20 on the table. Another time I had some walk up behind me on a road while hog hunting. I just went up to them and told them to go around the feeder on another road. Most of them dont want any trouble, but i still dont really trust them.


----------



## Dmax2500 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thats the thing. I'm also pretty compassionate. If I sense that I'm in fear I will obviously protect myself. If I run into a few illegals who don't pose any threat to me and they just want some food or whatever, I'll help them out and show them the way out. 

You can pretty much tell who are the legit ones and who are the trouble maker, gun running, ms13 sob's. Those are usually the ones who will give you *()* off the bat.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

3 years ago we were ram/quail hunting on a 10,000 acre ranch 90 miles west of del rio. The southern border of the ranch is the rio grande. We do this hunt every year and although we have never seen any illegals up until this point we always see trash they have left in dryed creek bottoms, ect. 

I was at the truck and my two buddies walked up a road that led to the top of a large point looking for quail. About 10 minutes later, they come running up the truck telling me to get the AR-15 ready. I'm thinking they ran into some pigs or something but they inform me that from the top of the hill they saw 5 ******** walking up the road on the other side and they are headed right for us. We lock and load expecting the worse and role up the hill. I'm standing in the bed of the pickup with the AR and a 30 round clip. We all meet at the top of the hill and they can't take their eyes off whats in my hands. The instantly raise their arms and start calling us amigos. We had them all lined up then it hit us,,,,*** do we do now??? We can't get a cell signal, we don't really want to hog tie them, and we just want to keep hunting. One of my buddies spoke spanish so he told them to get off the ranch asap and if they stopped they would be shot on site. We gave each one of them a water and told them good luck.

Pretty uneventful thank godness....


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I feel for you who have this problem when you didn't create it. The reality is you're gonna have to deal with it when it happens...and you need to be prepared. There's not a person alive that had a say in where they were born, or what color they are, or who their parents are. We/you, should, in my opinion treat them the way you would want to be treated if you (or your children) were in that situation. Feed 'em, leave water and food out...but protect what is yours. My family has a small place in Karnes County and I have never seen one on the property. However, I teach at a school in ne San Antonio that is next to railroad tracks. It's a dumping place for a bunch of them. Leaving one day there was a young man in the parking lot....he hadn't eaten in 3 days and looked it. I drove him to a small mexican cafe just down the road and paid for his meal...for me, that was the right thing to do.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

JED said:


> Are you on the Hobb's??


Frerich's...Raymond's to be exact. right at the last S curve on 693. Did you ever patrol our "BP road"?


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Guy's the reason they leave trash and clothes behind is that is how they mark the way thru the ranch for the next bunch of illegals coming thru!


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

The best thing to due is not confront them. When they see you most will just move along. As for being able to tell the good ones from the bad, don't count on it. The bad ones blend in and have too in order to try and get by us (BP). As for providing food and water, that's at your discretion. If a person is in medical need due what you see fit.

If you're hunting near the border try and contact the local BP station and get a number to the station and dispatch before it becomes necessary. Posting the info at the camp house is also a good idea. Also try and get the name of the ranch, the name you know it by is not always the same as we know it by. This is also true of roads too. Speak to the landowner and see if they are in contact with the BP ranch liaison and get his number office and cell phone. 

As for saying they're mules when they're not I'd recommend against because it'll only work once, and then your call will lose credibility. Just get the best location you can, a count and direction of travel.

If anyone has anything else just post or pm me and I'll try to give the best info possible. Also I'm stationed out of Laredo and can put you in contact with the Laredo North Ranch Liaison if you haven't met him yet.

Take care, be safe and happy hunting,

Senior Patrol Agent Alex Gonzales III


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Alex3, is the # I posted what I should use? We are west of Dilley.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks Alex...I was hoping you would show up on this one...

Chief...


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

Alex3 said:


> The best thing to due is not confront them. When they see you most will just move along. As for being able to tell the good ones from the bad, don't count on it. The bad ones blend in and have too in order to try and get by us (BP). As for providing food and water, that's at your discretion. If a person is in medical need due what you see fit.
> 
> If you're hunting near the border try and contact the local BP station and get a number to the station and dispatch before it becomes necessary. Posting the info at the camp house is also a good idea. Also try and get the name of the ranch, the name you know it by is not always the same as we know it by. This is also true of roads too. Speak to the landowner and see if they are in contact with the BP ranch liaison and get his number office and cell phone.
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing what you do, we appreciate it.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

The owner of the ranch I guide on used to have a house that they kept stocked with food and water. It had a few beds and other amenities that made it a very welcome place. He knew it wasn't going to stop and wanted to protect his property. Many of the guys who came thru were regulars. They new him as the "Patron" and always worked to repay the kindness before they left to go to their original destination. 

One day a group showed up to the house. Two of them were not regulars and went over to the main house. We later found a bunch of blood on the front porch. The two men had attempted to break in and the other group had beaten them bloody and threatened to kill them if they didn't leave.

Every one of them that I have come across has generally been friendly, hard working and good hearted. Many times we have been cleaning deer and they gesture to us that they would be glad to do it for us.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Alex3, 

I can't believe I omitted it, but I greatly appreciate what you do and apoligize for not posting my thanks originally!


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Woodrow, that might be the number to the sector, but given your location you're actually in between 2 stations (Cotulla and Carrizo) from completely different sectors (Laredo and Carrizo). Best advice is call the number and ask to speak to the ranch liaison officer, he/she will let you know what's the best number to call.

Chief C, sorry it took so long I was out on the range with a class, and had to read all the posts before I responded. Hope I didn't miss or forget anything.

Thanks for all the support and whenever you run into one of us if you get a chance stop and talk. We generally get a good amount of intelligence from hunters during the season, also good to just bs with some good 'ol boys and girls when we get a chance.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

On my old place, there is rock that they scratch their names into and the dates. Some of those dates go way back into the 50's its pretty cool. We always found sign of them coming thru our place, be it stacks of rocks or broken limbs lined up to form a arrow pointing up a hill or something like that. The BP always told us to be aware of the singles as they are usually the mules, they will try to avoid you as much as you want to avoid them as they don't want to get caught or be seen. They would camp out in our old barn that was full of hay from years past, but never messed with our camphouse, they broke into a couple of the camphouses down the ranch from us. The groups that would come by would always hail the cabin and ask for water.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Alex3, thanks! I'd like to help as much as I can.


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Anything else just pm me and I'll do what I can


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

Sometimes 693 was good. There is a building there we called the 'Stahlog', it looked like a concentration camp/compound with razor wire all over the place. We mostly had groups coming in from Eagle pass area and tracked alot off of Hwy 131. The groups would often get picked up on 693 or 131 or even Hwy 90 and then travel norht. We would sit on hwy 334 and 674 and pull loads over all the time and of course there were alot of hairy bailouts expecially on the north side of those highways..



troutphishin said:


> Frerich's...Raymond's to be exact. right at the last S curve on 693. Did you ever patrol our "BP road"?


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 24, 2004)

*Hunt in Mexico*

Got fed up with High Fences and Wets in Texas during hunting season so started hunting in Mexico with my dad back in the early 90's. They used to break into the camphouse, **** in the deer blinds(even tower stands), and try to hotwire hunting vehicles. Now they are at every Lowes and Home Depot in the NOLA area. Do you think the Border Patrol will come get you some van load of em. Let me get that numero... Seriously they are worse than the mosquitos however they are better than the alternative the "Katricians". Thanks Houston

Go see Pruett.


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

I too am on the fence...To put it simply, they (most of them at least) are noble humans looking to better the living conditions for their families, not themselves. I am not saying that I agree with illegal immigration, because I don't. But on the same token I can't disagree with a man who is willing to walk/travel hundreds of miles through god awful conditions to work rough labor and then send every red cent back home so his family can eat...he is doing what he has to do so his family survives. If you can't say that you would do the same if you suffered the same poverty stricken situation in life then shame on you. Yep, it's real easy to say, "well I would find another way" but some don't have that luxury. Again, I don't condone it, but I do understand it. People want to complain about them taking our jobs, I would say take them back. People would say I don't want to work that hard for such a small amount of money, I guess I'm content to say, "well hang out, have a good time, enjoy the welfare or unemployment benefits and stop complaining about people that want to work." ...sorry for the soapbox

That being said there are the bad apples that put us all on our heels. The mules and gang-bangers coming here to find an easier way of life by making it more difficult for others. This would be the reason that would make me sway towards the steel curtain along the border. 

We hunt Jim Wells/Duval and have regular contact with illegals. As somebody has mentioned before, they have maps, they know havens, safe routes and watering holes. On our place they are given water and promptly given a friendly, yet armed, escort to the front gate and told to never cross our fence and to please pass along the message. We have yet to have incident, and keep our guard up as to prevent it as much as possible. We are fortunate that we have two families that live on the ranch to keep activity levels very visible. It's the one's we don't see slip through that scare me...

I realize the vandalism and hurt that some have placed upon property and people and this is unexcusable. But to be honest, I would rather have my time in the outdoors and accept this as a possiblity that is ten times more likely in the city. It's funny (or scary) but there are probably a lot of people on here who might complain about illegal immigration but either employ "exchange students" or hunt on land that is maintained by them.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

For those of you that hunt near EaglePass here is the number: (830) 758-5414

When/if you call, ask them to contact the brush crew in your area. In addition, I give them my phone number. One of the brush crew usually calls back pretty quick to confirm time/location/number of people ect.


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

idletime said:


> For those of you that hunt near EaglePass here is the number: (830) 758-5414
> 
> When/if you call, ask them to contact the brush crew in your area. In addition, I give them my phone number. One of the brush crew usually calls back pretty quick to confirm time/location/number of people ect.


Good advice!!!


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

When you guys call them mules what does that mean or stand for!


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

TxDuSlayer said:


> When you guys call them mules what does that mean or stand for!


Mules are drug runners


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Question?*

Were there any Hot Senioritos carrying any Cold Margueritas?


----------



## mangomania (Nov 12, 2005)

*?*

Same goes here guys. I work for the bp in mcallen, texas. If you hunt in brooks, star, willacy, cameron, or hidalgo county, let me know. I fly in the helo's and fixed wing during the day or night. If you have a problem, get me some grids and I will try to fly your place and ask the other pilots to do the same. If need be, I can provide my cell number and you all can just give me a call. If you see me flying around, wave (with all fingers please....lol). Happy hunting this season guys and gals.

Agent Ben Perez
Rio Grande Valley Air Operations


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

mangomania, thank you as well!

idletime, thanks for the EP #!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> Ahh.. the beauty of the internet:
> 
> "you are trespassing, leave the ranch immediately "
> 
> "está violando. ¡Salga del rancho inmediatamente!"


If there are more than one you will need to say "ESTAN violando. SALGAN del rancho inmediamentamente."

But I think I would rather say "Estan violando, salgan del pais inmediatatmente."

..."leave the country...

not that it would do any good.

If they give you any lip just tell them "En boca cerada no entran moscas."

"Flies don't enter a closed mouth."


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Paint your hunting rig to look like the BP. White with the green and a round emblem. Wouldn't hurt to fly a BP flag at camp either. Oh, a friend found a dead hombre in his blind a few weeks ago. He said he never decended a ladder so fast!


----------



## cajun hussla (Aug 14, 2005)

We saw some out at the lease a few years back and called the border patrol out of Comstock. They were already in the area looking for the guys and were there in like 10 minutes with the paddy wagon. The illegals were pushing bikes that they had let the air out of the tires across the pasture with the plans of airing the tires up when they got to the pavement and riding off into the sunset. Still got the bikes at the house.


----------



## TXwaterfowl (Mar 28, 2006)

We used to have alot of em come through our place in Dimmit co. Had a large group come through on bicycles once. I had very few confrontations, but I will say that they don't usually seem to be as scared as they used to be. I had one group start laughing when I explained to them in spanish that the border patrol was on their way! I always carried a pistol down there. Having the local BP number in my phone proved useful many times and they usually were there pretty quick to apprehend the trespassers. Avoid confrontations if at all possible.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

sterlingcaster said:


> Oh, a friend found a dead hombre in his blind a few weeks ago. He said he never decended a ladder so fast!


What did he do? (if this isn't a joke)


----------

